# sleep paralysis?



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone ever had this?
I get it occasionally, ONLY when i sleep on my back.

The first time it happened, it was the scariest thing in the world, and I thought that maybe I was dead, or was in a coma or something! lol

I was aware of everything going on around me. I could hear the television perfectly, but I was completely unable to move or wake up. I think I was also unable to open my eyes. It felt like I'd be stuck like it forever! I read some articles on it after my experience, and one person described it like having a supernatural/ghost like figure holding you down. Completely weird experience.

I've only had it a few times since, and, like I say, only when I sleep on my back.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Freakin' scary, I had it once! Although I thought I was awake, it was actually a dream. There was a pillow slightly over my face in my dream, however in real life when I woke up there wasnt any pillow in sight, and I was sleeping a different way than in my dream.

Yeah, crazy stuff!! I don't like thinking about that kind of stuff so my mind doesnt make it into a dream.... if I get it again, I will so hate you for it. .________.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had this happen to me once. It's a disturbing experience for sure.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, i had this happen to me a couple of times a few years ago. I would sleep on my parents living room couch and I would almost fall asleep when of all a sudden I would freeze and not move, I felt this fear and loud buzzing sound inside my head, It literally felt like my head was going to explode. And the most freighting part was when i heard a voice say " Help Me" It was freaking scary.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

This happened to me a couple times and I freaked out.
I could feel and hear everything but I couldn't talk or move, or even blink.
Not fun.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

This happends whenever im super stressed, I can't stand it >.<.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

yeh same. Wierd I get it when im wide awake sometimes before I even fully fall asleep. Then I notice I can barely breathe and would hear this faint buzz. When I snap out of it it feels like I fell from the sky or something, because I would bounce on the bed somehow.I always jump and look to see if somethings behind me and turn on the lights an stay up all night. (sounds like exersism) =O


----------



## Gimmicks (Feb 10, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> Wierd I get it when im wide awake sometimes before I even fully fall asleep. When I snap out of it it feels like I fell from the sky or something, because I would bounce on the bed somehow.


Yeah I think sleep paralysis can happen either as you're falling asleep or when you're waking up. And that "falling" sensation happens to me occasionally. It's called a "hypnagogic jerk".

I think I might be the only person who actually enjoys sleep paralysis.. Even though they're kind of unsettling at first after it's over I find it to be an exciting & interesting experience. Maybe I'm just weird, heh. It's rare that it happens to me though unfortunately. And the first time it happened was only within the past few years.

It's crazy, I sort of hallucinate, I see "shadow people" or hear strange voices/random noises. One time I could tell that I was half-awake and I was "seeing" myself being strangled as if I was dreaming. Then I fully woke up and realized my hands were by my neck even though I couldn't move before, lol. Another time I saw this hand out of the corner of my eye grab my arm and try to pull me out of bed. I jerked fully awake and almost fell out of my bed, haha. Another time I heard a guy say, "Hello" but the voice was all robotic & fake sounding..

Anyways, It's interesting you pointed out that it only happens when you sleep on your back. I think It's the same for me. Too bad I sleep more comfortably on my sides.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I have this happen too often. It seems to happen when I am extremely exhausted. It actually happened this a.m. because I haven't slept well all week. So I think the remedy is getting adequate sleep.

But yes, it's scary.


----------



## timegoesback (Nov 20, 2008)

I had it a few times within a couple of weeks of each other recently. First time it was scary, I thought I was dying too. I was hearing strange voices and so I started to thinking about science and the implausibility of religion (my opinion) whilst saying wake up over and over. Second time was partly lucid, I imagined 'good stuff' but woke up before it got 'good'. Third time, I deliberately tried to imagine supernatural stuff but it didn't work and just made me wake up.

Sleep paralysis is fun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's never happened to me (yet).


----------



## brokenSentences (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes. I've had it happen to me twice. Freaked me the frig out. It happened in the afternoon the first time. Took a nap... woke up and couldn't move or talk for about 30 seconds or so.

lol, I was so afraid to go to sleep that night.


----------



## Paars (Feb 27, 2011)

It was the reason why I started taking my first medication(sleeping medication) I was so extremely exhausted, yet I couldn't sleep good ever. Then this sleep paralisation started, the first time was the scariest. But at some point it hapened to me like 2 times a night.

Oh the experience can feel like you can't move for a long time, in reality it's only a few seconds.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

This happens to me all the time!! It's really scary. I start to feel like I can't breathe and no matter how hard I try to wake up, I just can't. Eventually I do wake up but if I don't get out of bed right away, I fall asleep and it happens AGAIN! XD A few times it happened THREE times in a row. I don't know what causes it, but I've found that it I sleep with 2 pillows instead of 1, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

It used to happen to me all the time but it only happens once every few months now (knock on wood). I try to not sleep on my back.

It's horrible! 
What I learned that helps most of the time is to not fight it by trying to wake yourself up, & to just try to relax & try go back to sleep.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is quite scary, I'll admitt I tried to lash out with my arms to hit my sister so she'd tell me why I couldn't move them I was so scared and muddled..... Vicious catch 22. Fell asleep in the back of a car watching the road ahead, realised I hadn't got my belt on and a police bike stopped infront at some lights, I knew this because I could see I just couldn't move my damn arms to do anything about it. I've never had that before that I remember. I really don't envy you people who get that commonly. Actual paralysis experienced for the first time must be terrifying.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I get it all the time. I'd almost say every other week. It doesn't seem to matter how much it happens though, I never have gotten used to it. I know it's just your mind playing tricks on you but it's still scary as hell. I've never visually hallucinated though. I don't open my eyes when it's happening for that reason, haha. I've heard voices from time to time. 

Sleeping position doesn't seem to matter in my case. I've gotten it in all positions, back, stomach, sides, etc. 

Sleep paralysis is actually the gateway to lucid dreaming, when it happens just sit there and do nothing and fall asleep and you will likely have a lucid dream which is pretty awesome.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Its so wierd. I could swear I was on the outside of my body looking at me even though I was awake hearing everything. But I couldnt move a muscle and I was just staring at my body laying down for what felt like years.


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

I've had it twice. In the same night actually. It was pretty ****ed, but I experienced dreams similar to it so it wasn't an unfamiliar experience. I was laying on my side, paralysed, and there was this silver face, completely featureless, floating in the center of my vision (only the center, I could see my room around it). It looked like it was screaming and shaking around, kind of reflecting the buzzing sensation in my ear. That was the only hallucination, then I woke. 

Like I said, though, I've had dreams like this, where I get the exact same sensations and feeling of terror. Its basically sleep paralysis but while dreaming, and its not random, but triggered by something. For example, in one dream I flicked on a light switch and the paralysis began. I fell to the floor, buzzing in my ear, and it felt like my whole body was vibrating; all accompanied by intense fear, of course. 

Like you guys, this only happens when I'm physically stressed, I had a job in construction when this stuff was going on, but now I have a much more laid back job.


----------



## jmd (Feb 18, 2011)

I've experienced sleep paralysis quite a few times. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, I usually have it more than once in a night, the most being 4 or 5 times when I was about 15. It's an uncomfortable feeling but I've kind of taught myself to be calm when it happens because I know I'll get out of it in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya, I've had it a couple of times. It was terrifying. It's what I imagine being in a coma must be like .


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to get it a lot. Anyone been abducted by aliens? Just read this "The hallucinatory element to sleep paralysis makes it even more likely that someone will interpret the experience as a dream, since completely fanciful or dream-like objects may appear in the room alongside one's normal vision. Some scientists have proposed this condition as an explanation for alien abductions."


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Its horrible and extremely terrifying, i often felt there was a satanic element to it because i would often hear voices and not be able to escape the horror or the noise in my dreams and my mind. Being stuck inside a dream even a good one is horrid, especially when you cannot open your eyes no matter how many times u blink and rub them :afr

The only pill thats helped my sleep paralysis and my sleep in general is Nortriptyline


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've never had sleep paralysis until about a year ago, and for about 8 months every other few mornings I would wake up mentally, but I couldn't move, and my breathing was stopped and I was suffocating. I had to slowly move my toes/feet to rouse myself to fully wake. Scared the **** out of me. And it stopped happening about 2 months, just as mysteriously as it started. I hope I don't experience it again. :X


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

It's happened once, I was sleeping on my front and my face was in my pillow, I couldn't move and thought I would suffocate, very scary.


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

Happened to me a lot in the past, but it used to happen to me when I sleep too much...
But it was very SCARY, and the most scary part is not knowing that it has a name!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

alex999 said:


> I get it all the time. I'd almost say every other week. It doesn't seem to matter how much it happens though, I never have gotten used to it. I know it's just your mind playing tricks on you but it's still scary as hell. I've never visually hallucinated though. I don't open my eyes when it's happening for that reason, haha. I've heard voices from time to time.
> 
> Sleeping position doesn't seem to matter in my case. I've gotten it in all positions, back, stomach, sides, etc.
> 
> *Sleep paralysis is actually the gateway to lucid dreaming, when it happens just sit there and do nothing and fall asleep and you will likely have a lucid dream which is pretty awesome*.


I've heard this as well. Also, if you want to snap out of it, try wiggling your toes. I made a thread about this a while ago and one user shared this tip. It really works!


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Happened to me for the third time this morning. I got lucky again in that my eyes were closed to I didn't have any visual hallucinations. It happened when I was falling asleep so I panicked as my body was freezing and clenched my teeth, I had a pretty sore jaw when it stopped.


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

I love sleep paralysis!

To some this may sound odd, but let me explain. Before I enter and whilst I am undergoing sleep paralysis I just remind myself that it is just that: sleep paralysis. Anything that happens is my imagination. With that in mind I ignore the scary and embrace the awesome feelings, or lack there of, my body is experiencing. Pretty much I just feel numb.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had it throughout my life, and yes it is terrifying, especially if you've never had it. But I have gotten used to it, and I know how to prevent it now.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

i had it 2


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I get it occasionally, it's so scary.
I am afraid because it always feels as if someone else is in the room with me, and I'm at their mercy because I can't move


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Its the most scary thing that has ever happened to me, It happens occasionaly. My eyes start blinking and I can't really move. And there is lots of auditory hallucinations, usually sounds something like a very loud helicopter. And of course there is a feeling of an evil presence for some reason.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Until a few years back i didn't know anyone else experienced this, or that there was even a term for it. I'd try to explain it to people and they'd just give me weird looks. 
This hasn't happened to me for some time now, and when it does happen i have to be lying on my back, with a television on. Even though i'm asleep and can't see the picture on the tube, i can hear the words being said, and my mind makes it's own picture in my head and i think i'm actually awake watching tv and i just can't move. Pretty interesting experience. It no longer scares me.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

I had this once. I though I was paralyzed. It was terrifying.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

This happened to me several times when I was younger. The first time in particular was definitely a disturbing experience! And I do seem to recall that it only occurred if I was waking up while lying on my back.

For what it might be worth, it hasn't happened to me anymore over the past 20 years or so. Perhaps it was just a phase I went through.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It has happened twice.


----------



## BMPierce (Jul 1, 2012)

I've experienced it a number of times. Not frequently, just occasionally. It's weird when you're eyes are open, and you can see around you, and you think you're awake, and you try to get up and.... nothing.

It's funny how I'm able to be aware that I'm experiencing sleep paralysis as it's happening. I don't freak out like most people have reported feeling.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I only had this happen to me once. And once is enough!!!
Never ever wanna go through that again :afr

I remember it well. I was about 13 or 14 years old when it happen to me. I was at home cause I was having an issue that morning were my anxiety was through the roof. Anyways I decided to go back to bed after my mom went to work. I fell asleep. I woke up about an hour or 2 later. I see the tv is on. Some type of morning show. When I go to turn over to grab the remote I realized I CAN'T MOVE. I was like 'what is happening to me?!" I tried to lift my arm but couldn't. Try to yell and couldn't. I thought "Ooh my god! I'm sick or something. Something really serious is happening to me and I'M ALONE. It will be hours till my mom gets home. AND WHAT IF SHE DOESN'T NOTICE THAT I CAN'T MOVE?!" :eek

Right when I was pondering this which seemed like minutes was only like 60secs. I suddenly could move my limbs and talk. I wonder about after it happen what that was. When I went to school one; we had computer lab. In this class she had us in this reading program deal. The lesson was on Sleep and R.E.M. While I was reading this it mention that sometimes this stuff happens. It's like part of the brain wakes up before then other half :help It was truly scary though even if it is 'normal'.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had this since early ... junior high school I would say. It wasn't so frequent then, but now it happens occasionally. I dislike sleeping on my back for this reason because it usually occurs if I happen to fall asleep on my back. 

The first time it ever happened to me, I felt really strange because it appeared like I was conscious, but I couldn't move. I thought it was a dream till it happened a couple more times, and in one incident I realized I could still hear the television on in my room as I was "asleep". It freaked me out, but I kept it to myself.

The terror of being paralyzed while conscious never still fails to grip me, and I always try to move though I know it's impossible. The farthest I've gotten is making my pinky tremble when trying to move my hand. Ugh. 

I have heard stress makes it more frequent.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i had it once but id think it was a hallucination. the circumstances surrounding the time. i saw my grandmother in 3 ages as one person. ive never seen anything like it the color the definition and everything, i was telling my father about it yesterday. i also had a clairvoyent experience while i had sleep paralysis. i hope to god it was real.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I get this like twice a year. Man it ain't fun.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I think I get this, not sure though


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I get this every now and then. The first couple times I had it were very scary, including one time where I couldn't seem to breathe for maybe 15-20 seconds and it felt like forever. It doesn't usually bother me too much when it happens now but it's always an uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I've never had this, but it's one of the themes of my favourite concept album. Quite a fascinating topic, I must say.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I experienced this last night!! And not for the first time. It was such a trip!! Looking back at it it's kinda hella cool though haha.. but I was tryna snap out of my dream and trying to wake up and I can recall myself telling people in my dream "this is not real you're not real!" and they were laughing at that telling me to stop pretending LOL I guess I freaked myself out really! Crazy stuff...
Why does this occur anybody know??


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

This happened to me today. It always freaks me out i feel like i'm concrete and the only i seem to snap out of it is too make myself wake up and move alot. I notice it happens when you are not sleeping well or are really stressed out.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

This happens to me sometimes...it's scary


----------



## Wretch94 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've had it a few times before. Its terrifying cuz you cant move or call anyone! I never want to experience it again.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

Ive had this happen alot of times, starting from when i was a teenager. it started of with it me sensing that an eviil presence was in the room with me and then it evolved to it choking and strangling me. its really scary. it doesnt happen as much to me now. i think becaue i am able to bring myself out of it. i pray so hard for help to get it of me. i feel like if i just lay back and let it continue i would end up possessed or something. i know people say that it is just what happens when you are between falling asleep and awake and its your mind making you think this. that could be the reason, but there is no denying the evil presence that is felt when it happens and alot of people that get it also have the exact same experiences. although some actually see things. i dunno what i would do if i saw something.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

It can be quite amusing.


----------

